# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  جامعه اماری ترمیم معدل . شما ترمیم دی یا خرداد؟؟؟

## blonde

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر.
من واقعا مستاصل موندم مشاورم میگه خرداد ترمیم کنم درحالی که دوران طلایی کنکور اون موقع هستش و منم فارغ التحصیلم حدود3 سال از درس دور بودم و خب تلاشم باید بیشتر بقیه باشه از یک  طرف میگم از الان روزی یک ساعت دوساعت از برنامم و بذارم برای نهایی دی ماه بخونم نمونه سوال حل کنم که خب الان مثلا دروس دوازدهم شیمی دوفصل اخر فیزیک فصل اخر اینا توی برنامه مطالعاتیم نیست 
ریاضیم هم واقعا خوب نیست دارم از پایه پله پله میخونم میام بالا فکر نمیکنم برسم تا دی همشو بخونم
عمومیا حالا اوکیه خوندنشون نمره شیمی ریاضیم کمه اونارم باید ترمیم کنم 19 بشن حداقل
بنظرتون میرسم به نهایی دی؟ یا شما چی میرسین به ترمیم دی؟؟میخوام شاید نوع برنامتون بهم یه خط فکری بده که چطور میخونید ترمیم و کنکور و باهم
از یک طرف مشاورم میگه چون حتما باید نمرات بالای 19 بگیری خرداد ترمیم کن 
شما چیکار میکنید؟؟؟ دی معقول تره یا خرداد؟؟

----------


## Amirsmi

خرداد بهتره.دلیل اول اینکه بزار یه عده دی امتحان بدن معلوم بشه قضیه چیه و دلیل 2 اینکه چون ظاهرا یه بار میتونی ترمیم انجام بدی خرداد بده که اماده تر باشی.

----------


## NiLQwoV

من دی ثبتنام کردم 
دارم میخونم واسش

----------


## elsaa2002

من برای دی ثبت نام کردم

----------


## pouria.sh

بذار برای خرداد دوست عزیز و شک هم نکن بهش
اگه دی ثبت نام کنی نه به نهایی میرسی و نه به کنکور و تست زدن واسه اون
من خودم این اینجور موقع ها خیلی استرس میگیرم.منظورم زمانی هست که دوتا کار مهم و نسبتا سنگین رو بخوام انجام بدم و معمولا هم آخرش به هیچکدومشون نمیرسم.شما اگه دی بری احتمالا نه نمره مدنظرتون رو میگیرد(حداقل۱۹) و نه میرسید برای کنکور مطالعه کنید و تست بزنید
نگران نباش.تو اگه کامل خونده باشه سختی زیادی برای خرداد نخواهی داشت چون برای کنکور قاعدتا باید همش رو خونده باشی و مطالعه از الان تا خرداد خیلی با کیفیت تر هستش نسبت به از الان تا دی ماه.الان با تمرکز و خیال راحت برو و درس ها رو عمیق مطالع کن دوست من
خود من هم خرداد میرم برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی

----------


## Amir_H80

گل بود به سبزه نیز آراسته شد
طبق اطلاعیه امروز سنجش کسانی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط دارند عملاً امکان شرکت در کنکور مورد نظرشان را از دست خواهند داد .
تا پیش از این صرفاً برای دروس عمومی اجبار وجود نمره بود هم اکنون برای دروس اختصاصی هم این اجبار گذاشته شده است و چانچه در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی نمره ای موجود نباشد نمره صفر جایگزین آن خواهد شد و نمره کنکور جایگزین نمیشود.
لینک سنجش https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062

----------


## مثل ابر

من واسه دیماه قصد ترمیم دارم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> گل بود به سبزه نیز آراسته شد
> طبق اطلاعیه امروز سنجش کسانی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط دارند عملاً امکان شرکت در کنکور مورد نظرشان را از دست خواهند داد .
> تا پیش از این صرفاً برای دروس عمومی اجبار وجود نمره بود هم اکنون برای دروس اختصاصی هم این اجبار گذاشته شده است و چانچه در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی نمره ای موجود نباشد نمره صفر جایگزین آن خواهد شد و نمره کنکور جایگزین نمیشود.
> لینک سنجش https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062


وات د فاک یعنی چی؟؟؟ هر روز دارن یه قانون میزارن یعنی الان کسی با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بده عملا زبستش صفر حساب میشه؟ سخت ترین قبولی دنیارو دانشگاههای ایران پیدا کردن

----------


## sajad_ha

> وات د فاک یعنی چی؟؟؟ هر روز دارن یه قانون میزارن یعنی الان کسی با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بده عملا زبستش صفر حساب میشه؟ سخت ترین قبولی دنیارو دانشگاههای ایران پیدا کردن


بله صفر میشه
از اول هم معلوم بود اینجوری میشه،کلا" هر چی بدبین باشی اینجور جاها معقول تره

----------


## sajad_ha

> بذار برای خرداد دوست عزیز و شک هم نکن بهش
> اگه دی ثبت نام کنی نه به نهایی میرسی و نه به کنکور و تست زدن واسه اون
> من خودم این اینجور موقع ها خیلی استرس میگیرم.منظورم زمانی هست که دوتا کار مهم و نسبتا سنگین رو بخوام انجام بدم و معمولا هم آخرش به هیچکدومشون نمیرسم.شما اگه دی بری احتمالا نه نمره مدنظرتون رو میگیرد(حداقل۱۹) و نه میرسید برای کنکور مطالعه کنید و تست بزنید
> نگران نباش.تو اگه کامل خونده باشه سختی زیادی برای خرداد نخواهی داشت چون برای کنکور قاعدتا باید همش رو خونده باشی و مطالعه از الان تا خرداد خیلی با کیفیت تر هستش نسبت به از الان تا دی ماه.الان با تمرکز و خیال راحت برو و درس ها رو عمیق مطالع کن دوست من
> خود من هم خرداد میرم برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی


هستن کسانی که دیپلم غیر تجربی دارن و میخوان امسال برای سال آخر کنکور بدن، به نظرم اینا دی اقدام کنن بهتره.اگه نمرات خوب بود که هیچ ولی اگه خوب نبود ترمیمو بذارن خرداد.اگه امکانش باشه که دروس دیپلم مجدد رو تو دو مرحله بدن بهتره اینکارو بکنن که فشار کمتری بهش بیاد

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط blonde


سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر.
من واقعا مستاصل موندم مشاورم میگه خرداد ترمیم کنم درحالی که دوران طلایی کنکور اون موقع هستش و منم فارغ التحصیلم حدود3 سال از درس دور بودم و خب تلاشم باید بیشتر بقیه باشه از یک  طرف میگم از الان روزی یک ساعت دوساعت از برنامم و بذارم برای نهایی دی ماه بخونم نمونه سوال حل کنم که خب الان مثلا دروس دوازدهم شیمی دوفصل اخر فیزیک فصل اخر اینا توی برنامه مطالعاتیم نیست 
ریاضیم هم واقعا خوب نیست دارم از پایه پله پله میخونم میام بالا فکر نمیکنم برسم تا دی همشو بخونم
عمومیا حالا اوکیه خوندنشون نمره شیمی ریاضیم کمه اونارم باید ترمیم کنم 19 بشن حداقل
بنظرتون میرسم به نهایی دی؟ یا شما چی میرسین به ترمیم دی؟؟میخوام شاید نوع برنامتون بهم یه خط فکری بده که چطور میخونید ترمیم و کنکور و باهم
از یک طرف مشاورم میگه چون حتما باید نمرات بالای 19 بگیری خرداد ترمیم کن 
شما چیکار میکنید؟؟؟ دی معقول تره یا خرداد؟؟


سلام ببینید من خودم هم مردد بودم ولی تصمیمم برای ترمیم شد خرداد پیشنهادم به شما هم همونه من شهریور امتحان دادم مثل بقیه سالها بود ولی دوسه تا درس سخت تر بودن بنظرم اگر بازم سوال غیراستاندارد بدن توی دی هست خرداد رو استاندارد تر میدن چون همه هستند خیلیا ممکنه تجدید بشن بعلاوه شما وقت سنگین که نمیخوای بگذاری براش روزی نیم ساعت تا یکساعت بذای نهایی بزاری دیگه تایم خردادتم گرفته نمیشه نهایت دوساعت مروره همون امتحانه*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

به طور کلی بخوایم بگیم قطعا دی ماه ایده آل تر هست. برای کسی که هدفش کنکور تیره یه ماه مونده به کنکور که وقت تشریحی خوندن نیست. مگه اینکه دوازدهمی باشی و ناچارا نهاییت خرداد باشه. یا اینکه پشت کنکوری باشی و تا دی درس ها رو کامل نرسی بخونی

----------


## blonde

خیلی ممنون اره منم به کمک دوستان فهمیدم خرداد برای من که هنوز تمام نکردم مناسبه فکر کن من هنوز دارم پایه و نیمه اول دوازدهم و میبندم اونوقت بخوام نیمه دوم دوازدهم هم الان بشینم برای نهایی بخونم خیلی افت میکنم و بی برنامه میشه روندم.ممنون

----------


## blonde

بله ممنون هم از نظر امادگی بهتره هم اینکه تا دی نمیرسم هم پایه و ببندم هم نیمه اول دوازدهم  هم بخوام نیمه دوم هم کنارش بخونم برای نهایی. واقعا سخت میشه

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام .... دوستانی که برای ترمیم دیماه اقدام کردن میشه از جزییات ثبت نام بگن ... ؟؟؟؟

مثلا اینکه هزینه  ی ترمیم واسه هر درس رو چند گرفتن ؟؟؟ 

یا اینکه اجازه میدن که یکسری از دروس رو دیماه ترمیم کنیم و یه سریای دیگه اش رو بذاریم خرداد ماه امتحان بدیم یا نه ؟؟؟

ممنون از همه تون ....  

@Q22
@elsaa2002
@مثل ابر*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *سلام .... دوستانی که برای ترمیم دیماه اقدام کردن میشه از جزییات ثبت نام بگن ... ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مثلا اینکه هزینه  ی ترمیم واسه هر درس رو چند گرفتن ؟؟؟ 
> 
> یا اینکه اجازه میدن که یکسری از دروس رو دیماه ترمیم کنیم و یه سریای دیگه اش رو بذاریم خرداد ماه امتحان بدیم یا نه ؟؟؟
> 
> ممنون از همه تون ....  
> 
> @Q22
> ...


من ثبت نام کردم . هر درس چهل و پنج هزار تومن.
 نه نمیشه .یا دی یا خرداد

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ehsan7777777


سلام .... دوستانی که برای ترمیم دیماه اقدام کردن میشه از جزییات ثبت نام بگن ... ؟؟؟؟

مثلا اینکه هزینه  ی ترمیم واسه هر درس رو چند گرفتن ؟؟؟ 

یا اینکه اجازه میدن که یکسری از دروس رو دیماه ترمیم کنیم و یه سریای دیگه اش رو بذاریم خرداد ماه امتحان بدیم یا نه ؟؟؟

ممنون از همه تون ....  

@Q22
@elsaa2002
@مثل ابر


سلام 
شهر ما هر واحد ۲۵تومن
نه متاسفانه فقط توی یک دوره میتونید شرکت کنید نمیشه درسارو تقسیم کرد*

----------


## مثل ابر

سلام
من واسه دی ثبت نام کردم
هزینه ی هر درس 20هزار تومان
هزینه ی ثبت نام هم 50هزار تومان
هردرس هم فقط یه بار میتونی ترمیم کنی
فقط تو یه دوره هم میتونی شرکت کنی
امتحانات 3دی شروع میشن
تا 26دی ادامه دارن

----------


## مثل ابر

برای ثبت نام لازم نیست کار خاصی بکنی
فقط برو مدرسه بزرگسالان شهر خوتون
با خودت کپی ی شناسنامه خودت...پدرت ومادرت 
+کپی گواهی فارغ التحصیلیت+کپی ریزنمراتت

----------


## _Aramesh_

> سلام
> من واسه دی ثبت نام کردم
> هزینه ی هر درس 20هزار تومان
> هزینه ی ثبت نام هم 50هزار تومان
> هردرس هم فقط یه بار میتونی ترمیم کنی
> فقط تو یه دوره هم میتونی شرکت کنی
> امتحانات 3دی شروع میشن
> تا 26دی ادامه دارن


اطلاع دارید کی برنامه میدن؟

----------


## مثل ابر

نه عزیزم
ولی حتما خود اموزش وپرورش خبررسانیشو میکنه

----------


## Shin_nz

> من دی ثبتنام کردم 
> دارم میخونم واسش


کجا رفتی ثبت نام کردی؟چه مدارکیو با خودت بردی؟ رفتی مدرسه بزرگسالان؟ اونجا ثبت نام کردی یا اول رفتی اموزش پرورش؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*دی ماه ._.*

----------

